# Installation Windows sur MacBookPro Echec (Partition)



## Itonous (26 Août 2022)

Bonjour à tous ! J'espère poster mon problème au bon endroit, sinon excusez moi d'avance ! 

J'essaye depuis deux jours d'installer Windows via Bootcamp sur mon MacBook Pro de 2017 sous Monterey 12.5.1 mais je ne trouve plus aucunes solutions sur la toile pour m'en dépatouiller... j'ai tout remué pourtant !

Lors de l'installation via Bootcamp, un message d'erreur apparait m'indiquant que la partition du disque n'a pas pu être effectuée... j'ai réparé mon disque, désactivé TimeMachine mais toujours rien.





Voici un petit screen que vous allez certainement me demander 
(J'ai aussi essayé de partitionner mon disque depuis l'utilitaire de disque, mais meme résultat, impossible à partitionner)

Merci d'avance pour votre aide !


----------



## Locke (26 Août 2022)

Itonous a dit:


> (J'ai aussi essayé de partitionner mon disque depuis l'utilitaire de disque, mais meme résultat, impossible à partitionner)


Il ne faut jamais, mais jamais faire ce genre de manipulation.

Ton disque de 251 Go est bien petit, tu mentionnes avoir désactivé Time Machine mais cela ne veut pas dire qu'il n'y a pas encore de fichiers en attente de sauvegarde. Alors, relance Time Machine fais une nouvelle sauvegarde. Tu quittes Time Machine, tu lances Utilitaire de disque, tu sélectionnes Volumes Macintosh HD et dans la barre des menus en haut tu fais un clic sur Présentation et tu sélectionnes Afficher les instantanés APFS...




...s'il y a encore des instantanés, ils apparaîtront dans une liste...




...tu les sélectionnes et tu fais un clic sur le signe -. Ensuite relances Assistant Boot Camp et vois ce qu'il se passe.


----------



## Itonous (26 Août 2022)

J'ai conscience d'avoir certainement fait de fausses manips, mais j'ai beaucoup trop trainé sur les forums avant de venir poster mon problème 
Je comprends que mon disque soit trop petit mais j'ai apparement assez de place pour alouer 130go à windows non ?

(Toujours le même message d'erreur sur l'assistant bootcamp)


----------



## ericse (26 Août 2022)

Itonous a dit:


> Je comprends que mon disque soit trop petit mais j'ai apparement assez de place pour alouer 130go à windows non ?


Tu as sans doutes des blocs de données vérouillés au milieu de la zone libre, et compte tenu de la petitesse du disque il ne reste pas de marge. Les astuces (Time Machine, Snapshots) visent à libérer ces blocs, mais ce n'est pas toujours facile/possible.


----------



## Locke (26 Août 2022)

Itonous a dit:


> (Toujours le même message d'erreur sur l'assistant bootcamp)


Lequel, fais une copie écran de la fenêtre avec ce message. Sinon, par curiosité tu lances le Terminal et tu taperas cette commande...

```
diskutil list
```
...en validant avec la touche Entrée. Fais une copie écran, ça fera gagner un peu de temps. Oui, oui, tu l'as déjà, mais comme tu as fait d'autres manipulations, il vaut mieux vérifier. Quelle version de Windows tentes-tu d'installer la 10 ou la 11 ? Tu as bien téléchargé le fichier iso pour Windows 11 ici... https://www.microsoft.com/fr-fr/software-download/windows11 ...ou pour Windows 10 là... https://www.microsoft.com/fr-fr/software-download/windows10ISO ...en prenant obligatoirement la version en 64 bits ?


----------



## Itonous (26 Août 2022)

ericse a dit:


> Tu as sans doutes des blocs de données vérouillés au milieu de la zone libre, et compte tenu de la petitesse du disque il ne reste pas de marge. Les astuces (Time Machine, Snapshots) visent à libérer ces blocs, mais ce n'est pas toujours facile/possible.


Donc si je réinitialise mon Mac en mode usine, est il possible de corriger tous ces problèmes ?


----------



## Itonous (26 Août 2022)

Locke a dit:


> Lequel, fais une copie écran de la fenêtre avec ce message. Sinon, par curiosité tu lances le Terminal et tu taperas cette commande...
> 
> ```
> diskutil list
> ...



Voila le message d'erreur :



et pour le terminal : 



J'ai DL windows 10 sur leur site officiel en 64bits mais je ne sais pas si je peu prendre la version 32bits...
Est ce qu'il serait plus intéressant de prendre la version Windows 11 ?


----------



## ericse (26 Août 2022)

Itonous a dit:


> Donc si je réinitialise mon Mac en mode usine, est il possible de corriger tous ces problèmes ?


Ça peut passer si tu installes bootcamp avant de récupérer tes anciennes données, mais 256 Go c'est déjà petit pour macOS seul, avec Windows en plus sur le même disque ça va être chaud de toute façon. Tu as une raison particulière de vouloir installer Windows ? Tu as essayé d'autres alternatives ?


----------



## Locke (26 Août 2022)

Itonous a dit:


> J'ai DL windows 10 sur leur site officiel en 64bits mais je ne sais pas si je peu prendre la version 32bits...


En aucun cas, ça ne fonctionnera pas !


Itonous a dit:


> Est ce qu'il serait plus intéressant de prendre la version Windows 11 ?


Non, peu importe la version du moment que le fichier .iso est en 64 bits. Dans ton cas de figure le problème est autre et comme on ne sait pas ce que tu as fait comme manipulations en tentant de créer manuellement une partition, la structure du disque dur interne peut-être endommagée. Passer du temps avec le Terminal n'est pas la bonne solution.

Par curiosité, tu avais réservé quelle taille pour Windows dans Assistant Boot Camp ?


----------



## Itonous (26 Août 2022)

Locke a dit:


> Par curiosité, tu avais réservé quelle taille pour Windows dans Assistant Boot Camp ?


J'ai réservé 130go pour Windows, ensuite j'ai réessayé pour 70go mais toujours rien


----------



## Locke (26 Août 2022)

Itonous a dit:


> J'ai réservé 130go pour Windows, ensuite j'ai réessayé pour 70go mais toujours rien


Ça c'est une chose, mais est-ce que tu as tenté de créer une partition avec Utilitaire de disque ?


----------



## Itonous (26 Août 2022)

Locke a dit:


> Ça c'est une chose, mais est-ce que tu as tenté de créer une partition avec Utilitaire de disque ?


Oui oui j'ai effectivement essayé mais ca a échoué également (donc dans un sens c'est plutôt une bonne chose)


----------



## Locke (26 Août 2022)

Itonous a dit:


> Oui oui j'ai effectivement essayé mais ca a échoué également (donc dans un sens c'est plutôt une bonne chose)


En fait c'est bien ce que je craignais et tu as assurément modifié une partie de la structure invisible du disque dur. Batailler avec des commandes dans le Terminal ne sera pas la bonne solution.


Itonous a dit:


> Donc si je réinitialise mon Mac en mode usine, est il possible de corriger tous ces problèmes ?


Comme tu utilises Time Machine, il serait judicieux que tu fasses une nouvelle installation qui inclut le formatage du disque dur interne. Pour ne pas rester à la rue, avant je te conseille de créer une clé USB d'installation en suivant le protocole officiel de chez Apple... https://support.apple.com/fr-fr/HT201372 ...qui te permettra de faire une installation en n'utilisant pas dans un premier temps internet.

Une fois fait, dans la foulée tu fais tes petits réglages, tu télécharges de nouveau le fichier .iso de Windows 10 ou 11 en 64 bits et tu lances Assistant Boot Camp. Ça ne devrait plus poser de problème, tu pourras finir par installer TES logiciels et réinjecter tes données personnelles via Time Machine.


----------

